

Encrypted email isn’t secure, but here are some Lavabit alternatives - cdvonstinkpot
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/163698-encrypted-email-isnt-secure-but-if-you-must-use-it-here-are-some-lavabit-alternatives

======
biff
Well, more like encrypted webmail isn't secure, isn't it? Think PGP is still
up to snuff if anybody cares to learn it.

~~~
16s
+1 Email encryption in the cloud isn't secure. It's convenient, easy to use
and makes you feel warm and fuzzy, but that's about it. OpenPGP still stands.

